# Ties that Bind - Silverymoon - Chapter 1 "Diplomats?"



## gabrion (Oct 21, 2005)

*Posting Guidelines:*

Please post on this thread at least once each day.  Unless you let me know that you won’t be posting for some reason, I will take over your character’s actions after two days of no posting and if a week goes by without notice, I will look for Alts.  The exception to this rule will be if I am gone for a period of time (traveling or the like), in which case I will let you all know that posting every day is not required (though RP posting is still encouraged).
Speech should be * “bold” * and surrounded by quotation marks.  You should use one specific color for your character’s speech, but please don’t use Light Blue or Dark Red as these will be primarily used by me.  Don’t use the same color as someone else (first come first serve).
Thoughts should be _italicized_ and should be the same color (or a lighter version thereof) as your speech.
Actions and descriptive text should be written in normal format (ie not bold or italicized).  
Out of game comments should be marked by “OOC:” and they should be placed in sblocks at the end of your post.  This is where you should put any relevant rolls or statistics, or just a simple breakdown of what your character did for the round.  Out of game stuff that isn't pertinent to the situation at hand can be posted on the OOC thread.  Example OOC post:
OOC:[sblock]Harry moves back 15 ft. and casts Tensor’s Silly Putty Spray at the Great Gold Wyrm doing 2 damage.

AC: 10
HP: 7[/sblock]
Speaking of rolls, please use Invisible Castle for all rolls.  Use your Character’s name as it appears on your sheet and put the purpose of the roll in the “notes” section.  In combat I prefer you making your own rolls, but I will at times roll certain things for you (ie some search and spot checks, initiative, and other things if I feel the need).
Don’t read the IC or OOC threads for the other half of this game.  They other group isn’t your enemy per se, but reading their threads will give you info that your character wouldn’t have.  Also on this topic, please don’t read sblocks addressed specifically to other people.
Have fun!  I’m really looking forward to this game and I hope you all are as excited as I am.  Keep in mind that we are playing in a very high powered game and I’ve seen attitudes of one-upmanship come from such situations, so let’s be sure to avoid that.  Everyone will be a vital part of the team so work together and enjoy yourselves!

*Cast:*
Shayuri – *Jonas Visage* Druid 5/Master of Many Forms 7//Rogue 7/War Shaper 5
Erudite – *Corund* Planar Ranger 3/Shadow Creature 3/Horizon Walker 6//UA Variant Illusionist 5/ Shadowcraft Mage 5/Shadow Adept 2
Rystil Arden – *Cassandra Durai* Telepath 9/Metamind 3//Monk 2/Cleric 3/Metamind 4/Mystic Wanderer 1/Paladin of Freedom 2

*Links:*
OOC Thread
RG Thread


----------



## gabrion (Oct 21, 2005)

*And so it begins...*

_*Silverymoon was always cold this time of year, but the bitter touch of frost that chilled people’s hearts these days was not from winter gales or falling snowflakes.  No, this chilling weather came from another kind of storm, a storm that was harder to see, but no harder for the people of Silverymoon to feel.  This storm, the most dangerous kind as it sucked the vitality out her citizens, came to Silverymoon when Alustriel passed from this world.

Doubt was not welcome in the north under Alustriel’s watch, but now it filled the thoughts commoners, guards, and even officials charged with running the city.  All had heard of Harbromm’s visit but two months past and it was no secret that Citadel Adbar was no longer offering support to the confederation.  Their withdrawal of troops and supplies in the form of weapons and armor forced Silverymoon to make some uncomfortable and largely unsuccessful adjustments.

With patrols decreased and military supplies lower than normal, raiders, orcs, giants, and other opportunistic creatures have increase attacks along the roads, making it unsafe to travel.  Commoners, urged as they so often are by a fickle will, have chosen to blame the League for the hardships, and what’s worse, the cities of the north have chosen to point a collective finger at Silverymoon, blaming the Gem of the north for the current hardships.

The critics of the League of Silver Marches, who were not small in number when the project started, continue to proclaim the death of Alustriel as the spark that will ignite chaos in the north and lead to the downfall of the confederation.  Depressing as they are, such claims seem to hold a certain ring of truth to them.  Indeed, something must be done to keep the cities of the north together.  Most believe that bringing Citadel Adbar back into the League of Silver Marches is the only way to save the north, but convincing Harbromm will be no small chore…*_

Players:[sblock]At this point I would like all of you to make a single post that describes what you’ve been up to in Silverymoon (why you’re here, where you’re staying, what you do on an average day).  Some of you have covered this in your background, but post it here in character.[/sblock]


----------



## Erudite (Oct 22, 2005)

Winter was as cold as memory said it was, but Corund simply wrapped his cloak around him to prevent it from tangling around him due to a sudden, powerful gust blowing from the river.  The cloak was fulgin, the color that is blacker than black, and of incredibly tight weave and quality.    Though he was deep inside Silverymoon, it felt more like being in a carefully sculpted parkland.  Corund, who felt a deep kinship with the majestic forests of his homeland, appreciated the unique touch.  His newer home was sorely lacking in trees, although beautiful in other ways.

He had been back for only a few days, and had sought out an old friend.  The facade of the store front was covered in thick, green ivy, an obvious illusion, and an advertisement to the nature of the establishment.  Of course, the second illusion above the door of a scroll surrounded by a nimbus of golden light also served to beckon clientele to The Shining Scroll.

As he stepped into the recessed doorway to open the deeply stained door, he seemed to flicker, waver, and ultimately fade into the shadows, except where his left hand and heels were struck by the sun.  It made him seem to be a fragmentary creature, like a partially illuminated window of stained glass.

The jingle of a bell announced his presence, which suddenly appeared out of the shadows again, completely, as if being birthed from the recesses of the ceiling and floor.  The plastered ceiling was illuminated by mage light, and the actual customer area was merely adequate for three or four people to stand together before the very high counter top which ran completely around the entry, barring the entrance.  Two narrow windows let in the pale wintery light that competed with the magic to show the many writing supplied stacked with precision behind the counter.  A doorway, open at the moment, led to a scriptorium and , Corund knew, supplies of infintely more valuable magical scrolls.

*"Salutations and glad tidings, future prospect, and delighted shopper.'* This came from a charming voice that reminded Corund of wind chimes, and which belonged to a small dragon lazily draped along the counter, light playing off of irridescent scales, filmy wings of diverse colors flapping once or twice to assist the creature to sit up and prance a peculiar jig before it sat up straight and looked squarely at the stranger. *"Scrolls for all purposes!"* it announed cheerily. 

*"And for a-l-l purposed, bubbo, if you catch my drift..."* it announced in a conspiratorial whisper, leaning forward like a Waterdhavian criminal.

A scroll case flew across the room, though the dragon executed a jump that carried it into an aerial dodge, and the projectile clattered behind the counter.
*"No we don't, you nasty, evil beast!"* a feminine voice announded, heralding the arrival of a pretty, moderately plump woman, dark brown hair braided down her back.

*"That is two days pay, docked from your wages, missy!"* it chirps as it takes a seat on the counter again.

*"Still think you own the place, don't you Villynk?"* Corund chuckles, dropping his hood around his shoulders.

*"That's 'cause someone has to look out for business! It is a terrible burden..."* the faerie dragon complains, indulgently.  It seeks out a scratching from Corunds fingers, insistently presenting it's neck for attention.

*"Corund!  Your back!  I had some concern that you had met a pretty woman someplace, and forgotten about me."*  She comes over and wraps her arms around his waist.  She places her head on his shoulder, then punches his arm, hard.

*"Ouch!"*he exclaims. *"Xara."* he says more softly.

*"Next time, send me a message, my wayward lover.  About time you get yourself your own familiar, like any decent wizard.  Then at least you could have someone remind you about those you've left behind!"* She  kissed him, then stepped back. *"A year, and two weeks, and three days.  And probably twelve hours thrown in for good measure!"*

Together they walk to the back, and up a narrow stairs above the store where he and Xara retire, and where she lives. After a period of reaquaintance, Xara Tantlor pulls the sheet over her breasts, a small sigh exclaiming her feelings. *"You've returned at a bad time, love.  Allustriel is dead these past two months, and Adbar has withdrawn from the Alliance."* The young wizardess fills in Corund on the doings and troubles of his home town, while he fills in his latest efforts as well.

*"The departure of the Netherese Archmages from Shadow follows hard on the loss of Tilverton"* he explains. *"I've tracked the shadow storms, and they are increasing in frequency, but I'm chasing dead ends now, because the Prime is part of the equation. Now, I come back to find more immediate troubles waiting for me.  What can I do?"* he announces. *"I must see my home safe first, before tackling the larger issues.  Resolving the stability of the Alliance must take place quickly, though, for I fear the issues of stability between Prime and Shadow fortell some predicament greater than the return of the Archmages."*

Both spend the remainder of the day renewing their relationship, as the sun disappears below the horizon, and the shadows of night lengthen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

_'Well Sibyl, this is Silverymoon.  What do you think?'_

_'It's not as impressive and glorious as I had heard, and it seems so subdued...I think this city needs some friendship right about now.'_

_'Oh Sibyl, that's your answer to everything isn't it?'_

_'That's not true!  I'm not so one-dimensional as that!'_

_'You're silly, Sibyl.  Remember what you said about those blue slaad?'_

_'Hey!  They were obviously blue because they were sad and wanted more friends!'_

_'If by wanted more friends you mean wanted to infect me with a disease that will turn me into a red slaad, then you might be right...And what about the drow?'_

_'Don't be such a racist, Cassie!  They're not evil just because they're black!  What about that goddess...umm Eilistraee.'_

_'Well, I'm impressed you could pronounce that one.'_

_'It's not half as bad as ixitxachitl.'_

_'That's true, but I think the snake-whip and the fact that they were slavers sort of gave away that they weren't followers of Eilistraee.'_

_'But how do you know for sure.  Maybe it was just a misunderstanding?'_

_'What about the holy symbol of Lolth?'_

_'Maybe they were in disguise?'_

_*'But she cast blasphemy.'*_

_'...Ummm...'_

_'Ha!  Alright then, let's go.'_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2005)

Alustriel was dead.

It was the news on everyone's lips, whispering in the air itself like some macabre spirit. The Chosen was dead. The Silver Lady. Gone.

And he'd missed the funeral too.

Jonas wasn't usually much for funerals. He always preferred to focus on living, and on THE living. After all, his faith was that theyd be back anyay in new forms. Given time, at least. 

And yet, there he was. A man in drab armor, standing in front of her exquisite tomb. A human  being for the first time in months. It was strange how weak he felt in the body he was born in. Feeling small, and alone, and worn out. Wondering what happens next.

Finally he turned and stalked away through the cemetary back into Silverymoon proper. The graveyard really did seem like some foreign place...grey and taciturn and dead, compared to the seething vitality of the city. Just being among people again helped lift his mood a bit. As Jonas considered the question of where to stay, a smile even lit his face. It was a reminder that any rooftop, any barn, any inn or stable...he could call any of them home or none. Today though, he would play at being a man.

A jingle of coins and some eminently refreshing flirting with a cute redheaded later, Jonas was the proud lessee of a room in The Brass Bugle Inn. He ate in the common room, relishing the...ordinaryness of it all. He then mingled in the crowds again...occasionally ducking into an alley to change form. An elf here. A dwarf there. A man, a woman...it was all the same to Jonas. And the rumors filled his ears with dismay. Gods, it couldn't be happening -already?- The League breaking?

By the time night has fallen, Jonas' mind is working overtime; the redhead forgotten. The following day he turns down his usual job offers of tracking people, finding out what they're up to. Instead he turns his efforts to finding out what's being done about Citadel Adbar. He meant to be in on that. Silverymoon belonged to everyone now, and he was going to do his part.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 23, 2005)

Corund:[sblock]
After spending a day and night in a long lover’s embrace, Corund awakes to the soft touch of Xara’s fingers running through his hair.  She seems happy enough, but as she lifts a scroll sitting in her lap Corund can see sadness hiding behind her warm smile.

* “This message arrived for you a week and a half ago and I was told to make sure you got it if you came back around.  I hope you don’t mind my keeping it from you for a day, but I figured you would run off as soon as you read it.  Oh, and I hope you don’t mind, but I couldn’t help but take a look at what it said.”*

Xara hands him a finely made but somewhat worn scroll, carrying the broken seal of the High Mage Taern Hornblade.  As Corund pauses to examine the seal Xara chimes in.

* “Yes, that’s Hornblades insignia.  When I got the letter I couldn’t image what he would want with the likes of you, but you can see for yourself if you just read the message.”*

Corund unrolls the short scroll and reads:

*Corund,

I do hope you’ve returned from your travels in time for this message to still be relevant.  If you’re back in Silverymoon you’ve no doubt heard the news about Alustriel and the precarious standing of the confederation.  

In this message I can’t reveal too much, but I have spent many hours trying to find men or women of this city who could help me with a special task.  If you have an interest in helping our cause, bring this token to Moonshield and show it to the steward.  We’ll know when you’ve received the message, so don’t worry about timing.”

Taern Hornblade
High Mage of Silverymoon*

As Corund reads the line “bring this token to Moonshield,” a previously absent token appears in the hand holding the scroll.  Shortly after reading the message the scroll itself erupts in a harmless cobalt blue flame, leaving Corund to consider the offer. [/sblock]

Cassandra:
[sblock]Cassandra’s first step into the city of Silverymoon was met with a strange welcome.  The gate guard who asked for her name and business in the city gave a kind of start when she replied with ‘Cassandra’ and he quickly pulled her aside.

* “I’m sorry to detain you miss, but we’ve been waiting for someone named Cassandra who fits your description.  If you don’t mind waiting for just a moment…” *

With that he took off toward the gatehouse, leaving Cassandra with the other guards watching the flow of commoners in and out of the city.  In a short time he returned with a rolled parchment in one hand and a small portrait in the other.  For a few moments he went back and forth from concentrating on the portrait to examining Cassandra’s face until he finally exclaimed.

*“Yep, you seem to be the right girl, though your hair’s a differnt shade in this drawing.  Like I said, we’ve been told you’d be passing through here, and we have a message for you.  Sorry fer any inconvenience.”*

With that he handed over the scroll, which was made of fine parchment and sealed with the insignia of the High Mage Taern Hornblade.  Unfurling the parchment Cassandra read:

*Cassandra,

My apologies for the method by which you received this letter, but it was important that I contact you as soon as possible upon your arrival in Silverymoon.  No doubt you are wondering what this is all about, so let me summarize by saying that I heard about your talents from some contacts in Waterdeep and Sundabar and I hope to convince you to use your powers to aid Silverymoon in this dark time.

In this message I can’t reveal too much, but I have spent many hours trying to find men or women of this city who could help me with a special task.  If you have an interest in helping our cause, bring this token to Moonshield and show it to the steward.  We’ll know when you’ve received the message, so don’t worry about timing.”

Taern Hornblade
High Mage of Silverymoon*

As Cassandra read the line “bring this token to Moonshield,” a previously absent token appeared in the hand holding the scroll.  Shortly after reading the message the scroll itself erupted in a harmless cobalt blue flame, leaving Cassandra to wander through Silverymoon and consider the offer. 

It didn’t take too long of a stay in Silverymoon for Cassandra to realize that Sibyl _was_ right this time...this city really could use a big hug.  It seemed like the only time people weren’t yelling at one another about something was when they walked around with dejected looks of sadness on their faces.

Being a good natured person, Cassandra was curious about the problems of Silverymoon and how they were being addressed.  Townsfolk informed her of most of the gossip, including everything from the death of Alustriel to the departure of Harbromm and the ensuing problems.  The dismal tone of the message she received at the gate made more sense as she heard these things.  [/sblock]

Jonas:[sblock]Jonas searched the streets and pondered a way to help Silverymoon and the League in general, but a solid plan of action seemed to allude him.  Of course he could help in any number of ways, spying, sabotage, fighting, transportation, and diplomacy being just a few.  The hard part was deciding exactly what _needed_ to be done.

Luckily this question offered an answer for itself.  When Jonas returned to the Brass Bugle late that afternoon, the proprietress informed him that a man had been waiting to see him all afternoon.  She pointed out a young lad of about 16 years, sitting by himself in a corner booth as patiently as though he had just arrived.

Approaching the lad it was quite clear he was a courier and his relatively fine dress for the job gave away the high standing of his employer.  When Jonas was a close enough, the boy rose from the booth and introduced himself.

* “My name is Philip Saxin, messenger of the High Palace, and I assume you are Janos Visage?”* Without waiting for a response he continued, * “I’ve brought a message for you.  I apologize that it has taken me several days to deliver,”* his blush at saying this makes it obvious that he is used to quicker deliveries, * “but you are a very difficult man to find.  For some time I wondered if you really existed at all.  In any case, here is the message I was to deliver.”* He pulls out a fine piece of rolled parchment sealed with the insignia of Taern Hornblade, High Mage of Silverymoon, and without another word he quickly shuffled out the door, no doubt off to make more deliveries.

Unrolling the parchment, Jonas finds the following message.

* Jonas,

I do hope my messenger is able to find you while this message is still relevant.  I know you have helped Alustriel with certain things in the past and I hope that in Silvermoon’s time of need you will be willing to offer your unique talents again. 

In this message I can’t reveal too much, but I have spent many hours trying to find men or women of this city who could help me with a special task.  If you have an interest in helping our cause, bring this token to Moonshield and show it to the steward.  We’ll know when you’ve received the message, so don’t worry about timing.”

Taern Hornblade
High Mage of Silverymoon*

As Jonas reads the line “bring this token to Moonshield,” a previously absent token appears in the hand holding the scroll.  Shortly after reading the message the scroll itself erupts in a harmless cobalt blue flame, leaving Jonas to consider the offer. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Cassandra]
'_What do you think Sibyl?_'

'_You have to go, of course!  People need help!_'

'_This seems like a political mess, though...You know I'm not much for enforcing laws on people, and that's probably what they're going to do._'

'_Well, you could check first_'

'_Nope, remember what the message said?  They don't want me coming there unless I already know I have an interest in helping their cause, even before knowing what it is._'

'_Well, how bad could it be?_'

'_Obviously there's something really nefarious going on if it couldn't even be mentioned in a letter that was going to self-destruct._'

'_Not every secret is nefarious, though._'

'_But it needn't even be nefarious.  Considering the lengths they went to protect even that rather useless message with a contingencied self-destruction, there's more-or-less a guarantee that they're going to get rid of me if I don't agree with them completely._'

'_They might just let you leave and maybe make you forget._'

'_That won't be an option, not for a psion.  Sooner or later, I'll get the memories back, and they know it.  But those strict types who still think they can call themselves good even while they force their ways on others usually don't kill their victims...they'll lock me up somewhere..._'

'_But Cassie!  You know you want to help these people!_'

'_You're right, Sibyl...I do.  But I'm not convinced that this is the best way..._'

'_How will you know before you try, though?_'

'_Okay, how about this--We go there with all our defenses at the ready, and we zap this guy into a coma if he tries to capture or kill us._'

'_Is that really necessary?  Can't we just all be friends?_'

'_Sibyl, we have to be ready for anything.  This is a new place, and we don't know anything about this man except that he is a wizard, and wizards tend to be dangerous with a high opinion of themselves._'

'_Wizards can be very nice, too...Mommy was a wizard too, remember?_'

'_...Yes...I remember..._'
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erudite (Oct 24, 2005)

[sblock]
* “This message arrived for you a week and a half ago and I was told to make sure you got it if you came back around.  I hope you don’t mind my keeping it from you for a day, but I figured you would run off as soon as you read it.  Oh, and I hope you don’t mind, but I couldn’t help but take a look at what it said.”*

*"I know a rebuke when I hear it" *Corund comments as he wraps his lips in a wry smile. Villynk pokes her head down from a rafter overhead, dangling precariously, now that something of interest was happening.

Xara hands him a finely made but somewhat worn scroll, carrying the broken seal of the High Mage Taern Hornblade.  As Corund pauses to examine the seal Xara chimes in.

* “Yes, that’s Hornblade's insignia.  When I got the letter I couldn’t image what he would want with the likes of you, but you can see for yourself if you just read the message.”*

*"He and I don't agree on much, but he knows what this city means to me..."* he admits.

Corund unrolls the short scroll and reads:

As Corund reads a previously absent token appears in the hand holding the scroll.  Shortly after reading the message the scroll itself erupts in a harmless cobalt blue flame, leaving Corund to consider the offer.  The token is silver, with a hole through the middle.

Corund contemplates the effect. *"Neat trick, that."*. He rolls over. "*Being so smart, you must hate being right all of the time!"* he says kissing Xara. *"Of course, I have to go."*

The wizardess pushes Corund out of the bed entirely. *"Well, then, go and be off with you, master Hot Spurs.  I shall only be upset with you for a fortnight!" *She tries to look angry, and only partly succeeds before worry purses her mouth. *"Don't think I won't scry on you, Corund 'Long Shanks'."*

After bidding his good byes, and dodging Villynk's sarcasm, Corund disguises himself with a few words and a gesture, stepping into the narrow street, a patrician-nosed man of auburn hair and beard, and haughty bearing, and promptly steps into shadow, vanishing into thin air.  A very careful, and presciently minded, creature might have followed him as slipped down the to the white, marble walls of the palace, near the center of the city.  Appearing out of the shadows, he exits an alley, and makes a broad approach to the city gates.

Admitted to the palace upon showing the talisman, he states quite simply. *"The High Mage is expecting me, I believe."*

OOC: my version of Xara follows the ADND 2ed version as opposed to the one in Silver Marches, unless you have any objections.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2005)

Jonas doesn't consider long. It was exactly the chance he'd been waiting for.

With a rustle of clothing and feathers, he changes effortlessly into a sparrow that flits out his window. From there he becomes an eagle, wishing for a faster journey. Silverymoon leaps ino his augmented vision, and he scans the city from above until he sees the very spot. Then another shift, to a small ghostly wisp of light that quickly winks out of sight.

Invisibly he descends to the guardpost outside Moonshield. For a moment he hovers there, then assumes the form of a fair-skinned elf that appears as if from out of nowhere. With a winning grin he presents the emblem.

*]"Forgive my unexpected arrival,"* he says jovially. "I felt it best to present myself before entering, rather than just appearing inside!" He laughs.

*"I am, I believe, expected?"*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 26, 2005)

Corund:[sblock] Corund finds his way to the Moonshield easily enough, and although he's seen the sights of Silverymoon many a time, the grandeur of the High Palace is still amazing to behold, a shining beckon at the center of a shining city.

No one gives him too much bother as he enters through the west gate of the castle and ascends the stairway to the Hall of Greeting.  The steward, upon seeing his token, immediately changes from a tired attitude of dealing with common petitioners to a more appropriate form of etiquette for his post.

*"Ah, Corund is it?  It seems you do have an meeting with the High Mage.  My deepest apologies, but he is busy at the moment.  I doubt his current affairs will last more than a few minutes though, so why don't you follow me to the meeting chambers where you can await his arrival?"*

The steward shows Corund to a nicely furnished, yet small meeting chamber with a fine, oval shaped wooden table and five padded chairs surrounding it.  

*"It really shouldn't be too long before the High Mage arrives.  Is there anything you might be needing in the mean time?"*

Unless Corund has some specific request, the steward returns to his business.

OOC: [sblock]As far as Xara goes, I'm actually not familiar with her former version, but it's fine if that's what you are using.  It shouldn't make too much of a difference, but if the need arises you can explain her to me.[/sblock][/sblock]

Jonas:[sblock]Resisting the temptation to infiltrate the High Castle through stealth, Jonas passes through the Unicorn gate on the west side of the structure and follows the path, climbing some stairs, until she reaches the Hall of Greeting.  The steward greets him warmly and upon hearing Jonas' comments he is a bit confused :

*"We do appreciate you not just "appearing" in here, but I think you would find that difficult to do in the first place."*

The steward smiles condescendingly, but is clearly unaware of Jonas' abilities.

*"Indeed though, you are here to see the High Mage as well.  As I told the other fellow, I'm sorry to say that Taern is busy at the moment, but I'm sure he will be able to see you in a short time.  If you will follow me to the meeting room, you can await the High Mage there."*[/sblock]

The steward shows Jonas to a nicely furnished, yet small meeting chamber with a fine, oval shaped wooden table and five padded chairs surrounding it.  A man is waiting in the room when you enter, but he is clearly not Taern Hornblade.  This must be the "other fellow" of whom the steward spoke, and you would guess he is also here to see the High Mage about the same business as you.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Jonas claps his hand theatrically to his heart as if stung by the steward's dubiousness, but doesn't make an issue of it from there. Fun was fun, but shapechanging lost a lot of effectiveness when it was expected. Keeping his true abilities shrouded was a -good- thing, even if it meant enduring those 'looks' every now and then.

He sauntered into the waiting room and plopped down into a chair across from the room's other occupant, whom he regarded for a moment with opelescent elf eyes. Finally he leaned forward with a chummy smile and extended his hand.

*
"Greetings, friend. You can call me Jonas. Here to see the High Mage?"*

(Tag Corund )


----------



## gabrion (Oct 26, 2005)

Cassandra:[sblock]Despite her skepticism, Cassandra readies herself for a visit to the High Palace of Silverymoon.  Traveling through the city she finds the place to be stunningly beautiful, and even more so as she approaches the Palace itself.  The four towers of the massive structure rise like beacons of hope for the north.  Entering the Palace she finds it to be equally beautiful, with tapestries, statutes, carvings in the walls, and many other grand decorations at every corner.  

She also notices the guards making their patrols inside and out of the Palace, capable looking men an women in bright silver armor.  If there was too be fighting, these guards would no doubt be troublesome, if only for their large numbers.  Still, she entered the central tower of the palace, moonshield as it was called, and made her way to the Hall of Greeting.  There she was met by the steward, who kindly responded after seeing her token.

*"Ah, you're just in time Cassandra.  The others have already arrived to meet with the High Mage, but he has not been able to see them just yet, as he is finishing up a small matter at the moment.  If you will follow me, I can show you to the meeting room where you can wait for him."*[/sblock]

The steward shows Cassandra to a finely decorated meeting room with a small table surrounded by five chairs.  There are two others waiting in the meeting room already, presumably awaiting the High Mage as well.

*"Now that you all are here, I'm sure the High Mage will be along soon.  You might want to get acquainted with one another before he arrives."*

OOC:[sblock]Since this is the first time you are all seeing one another, you may want to describe your looks (especially if they differ from your description in the RG).[/sblock]


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

The man smiles a tight, aristocratic smile. * "Pleased." * He does not actually grip the proferred hand, instead waving a hand loosely in the air, in some form of greeting. "*Yes, you are."*.  A hand strokes a finely curled and pressed beard of auburn coloration, upon whose fingers flash gemmed rings of outstanding value.  The silk and velvet clothing is stitched in gold thread in the pattern of thunderbolts and vines.

A wandering glance takes a rather bored appraisal of the sumptuously appointed chamber.  Eventually it returns to Jonas. *"Do fetch me a glass of something, lad.  To be kept waiting like this is a constant drain on my excellent disposition and poor health" *he sighs.

When Cassandra enters, he briefly looks lively, but soon sinks into apathy when he realizes that the High Mage is indeed not yet arrived.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cassandra is beautiful and a bit exotic-looking. Her silky hair is a soft, flaxen hue of golden blonde. Her eyes are kind and big, crystalline blue in colour. [SBLOCK=Spot Check DC 25+Distance]Her skin seems normal, but someone looking very closely might notice an incredibly subtle lavender tint.[/SBLOCK] Her body is lushly curved, and she is wearing a dress that shows off her skin, as well as light silks draped across her shoulders, a beautiful golden girdle, a jeweled necklace, anklets, and bracelets too.  Most beautiful of all are her platinum diadem bedecked with sapphires that match her eyes [SBLOCK=Knowledge History DC 30]The diadem has telltale runes and stylistic idiosyncrasies that mark it as ancient Netherese in origin, though not associated with the Shade Enclave.[/SBLOCK] and the large sapphire on her dress right over her heart[SBLOCK=Knowledge Arcana DC 30]The gem seem to be enhanced with the flow of the Weave symbiotically, much like the ancient chardalyns used by the Netherese.[/SBLOCK].*  

*She pulls a chair out away from the table to a place where she can see all possible entrances and sits down, deep in thought.*

*Sibyl, however, is having none of this, and so the two men soon hear a sweet girlish voice in their heads:*

_'Hi!  My name's Sibyl, and that's Cassandra over there on the chair.  Will you be my friend?'_


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

+21 Spot
Spot (1d20+21=36)
+22 Knowledge (arcana)
Know Arcana (1d20+22=33)

The red head 'harummphs'.  *"Young lady, I hardly know you well enough!" * He pulls at his waxed moustache. "*Kindly remove yourself from my mental processes at once!"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cassandra hadn't been aware of Sibyl's little greeting, although when the man replies out loud, she realises it should have been obvious.*

*"Oh dear, I'm sorry.  That was just Sibyl.  I'm not sure what she said, but she means no harm.  That's just the way she talks."*

*Corund hears the sad sound of a girl crying in his mind, but then it fades away.*

[SBLOCK=Cassandra]_He's a meanie!  I'm not getting good vibes from that guy, Cassie.  Maybe you're right about those wizards..._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Jonas is taken aback by Corund's offhanded request, but before he can compose the perfect reply, his attention is mercifully diverted by Cassandra's entrance. At once he's on his feet, gesturing grandly for Cass to enter.

*"Cassandra,"* he declaims, *"and...Sibyl is it? How appropriate."* He chuckles at some private joke and sits down once Cass has.

*"Voice in my head, or dulcet tones in my ear, I would be more than happy to count myself among your friends. Please, call me Jonas. Your arrival is a welcome relief, and not just because it will hasten the High Mage's coming!"*

He offers his hand for a shake.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cassandra extends her hand, a bit unsure as to whether he is about to initiate the dral'knar or something else.*

*But meanwhile, Sibyl continues:*

[SBLOCK=Jonas]_'You're nice!  Not like that mean guy over there...Is that why our arrival is a welcome relief?  Oh, and you can just think something to me in your head if you want to talk to me and not have anyone else hear it, not even Cassandra.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

The red head blows out his moustachios with a puff of air. *"Yes, yes, no harm meant.  More harm than good has come from innocent curiosity, you can see that!"*  This is addressed to Cassandra, and perhaps from a curious, wandering gaze about the room, and even a slight peek under the table, to the mysterious Sybil as well.  *""A man's privacy is the last bastion of his mind!  Or...is it the mind is the last bastio...bother! Bother it up and down the Delymber, I've lost my train of thought..."*    The pale eyes grow less heated and more bored.

*""You may call me Phinneous Phlaxseid"*, he announces to no one in particular after a few silent moments.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*"Trust me, Sibyl can't intrude on your thoughts--it is just the way she talks.  If I wanted to intrude, I would ask why your skin is really a shadowy grey with silver hair and pupiless eyes--not quite a Shade, but..."

"...Or why our elf friend Jonas is a dark-haired human with blue eyes...I feel almost open about myself in comparison, despite saying nothing..."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

Jonas looks perplexedly at himself; for at present he looks nothing like his natural form. Rather, he's a boyishly handsome (in the clean-cheeked manner that elves have) elf man of young adult age, sporting the chiseled angular features common to the fae folk, fair skin, and a long mane of corn-gold hair falling straight just past his shoulders. A blue tunic with green vest, and sturdy brown breeches completes the set. Under that is a light leather cuirass, and a slightly curved blade hangs at his waist.

*"You see most strangely, lady. I would say you either suffer from a malady of the eyes...or that you have a singularly remarkable gift for seeing in metaphor." * He chuckles and sits back down to lounge indolently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*"Strangely?  No, I see the truth, plain and simple, doffing the web of deceit...a coruscating zephyr that rends the seams that bind us to the fantasies that other's whims feel fit to layer atop the world like a shimmering mirage."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2005)

*"And a poet as well!" *Jonas claps, grinning.

*"And aye, it is my nature to take what shapes and faces amuse me from moment to moment, though it is not always my intent to decieve...any more than the clothes you wear are worn to decieve. My form and substance is my wardrobe, my lady, and this face is one I favor for polite company and amiable words."*

He shrugs, and winks.* "There are others, to be sure, but I shan't inflict them on anyone I wish to call friend."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*"Ah, I see.  A shapeshifter then.  Most interesting indeed...So have you heard the one where a shadowy guy, a shapeshifter, and a girl walk into a bar...?"

"Neither have I, actually," Cassandra grins wryly*

[SBLOCK=Jonas]
_'You can change shapes whenever you want?  That's so neat!  I wish I could do that too!'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

With a wave of his hands, and a blurring of his form, the red head is replaced by a tall, chisel-featured man of a description matching Cassandra's analysis.  His clothes are suitably dark, and his cape darker than dark.  A frown crosses his face as he addresses Cassandra.

*"Among wizards, pointing out one's true form is considered tasteless.  Like describing the nude body beneath the clothes of the Grand Duchess, to whom you've been introduced at the Grand Duke's Gala."*  His tone is ascerbic.

A glance at first the pseudo-elf and then the unusual woman.  *"As I presume you to be individuals of talent, due to your presence in this hall with myself, then you will understand why I am loathe to proclaim immediate and heart-felt friendship with any here."*  He taps his fingers together, looking at Jonas. *"Sir, your presumption of hearty familiarity cannot be honest, as we know nothing of each other in the personal sense, and so I find my own candidity prevents me from obliging you.  If you were indeed forthright in your declaration, then you are a fool to confide so quickly to a total stranger, and dangerous to those already your friends.  In either case my suspiscion is justified."* The voice echoes from some far corner of the room. * "As for you, my Lady, be careful in piercing the secrets of others so quickly.  You give up significant advantages in doing so, and may alienate beings of power."*

*"In any case, if we are constrained to spend significant amounts of time with each other, it may be that professional consideration may grow into comraderie, which in that case would be honest and true."*  With a flourish, he bows to each of them. *"I am Corund."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*Cassandra shakes her head and rolls her eyes.*

*"I am not a wizard and I could care less for decorum.  And your analogy is flawed--there is a bid difference between the augmentations of a dress and the deception of an illusory veil."  

"I had no reason to mention it earlier, but you weren't exactly nice to poor Sibyl with her harmless conversation...if it helped you remember that there are worse things out there than those who want to be your friend, then it was worth it to me...You needn't flatter yourself into thinking that my Sight was meant for you...I have it active as a protective measure against any hostile intent of our host, and the fact that it helped me learn of both of my co-guests was simply a fortuitous coincidence."

"As for your comments about friendship...I'll admit that I'm not as quick to find friends as Sibyl, but your viewpoint strikes me as exceptionally narrow, particularly since it is wrong.  I've been with Sibyl long enough to know that her honest desire to befriend those she meets is indeed genuine."*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 26, 2005)

Just as Corund is finishing his introduction an elderly, grey-bearded Mage wearing a fine blue robe and black cloak enters the room.  For anyone who has seen Taern Hornblade before, you clearly recognize the High Mage.  Picking up on Corund’s words, he says:

*And well you should be suspicious!  All of you.  After all, the north is in a volatile state and it's hard to tell who are friends and who are enemies.  Still, we must take some risks, as I have done in asking you all to help me.  It's very convenient that you were all able to arrive here at the same time."*

A twinkling Harper’s smile dances across Taern's eyes, making it a fair guess that your arrival times were no coincidence. 

*On to business then.  If you haven't guessed yet, I'm Taern Hornblade, High Mage of Silverymoon and the reason you have come here.  I'm sure you all are very eager to hear why I have summoned you here, so I'll not mince words about it.  The north needs help.  Specifically, we need to recover our ties with Citadel Adbar if we wish to maintain stability and safety in the Silver Marches.  This will be no easy task though, which is why I've searched to find uniquely capable individuals such as yourselves to help."*

Turning to Corund he says,

*I know you may not be overly concerned with the bureaucratic politics of this city and old crumbs like myself who engage in them, but I also know that you love Silverymoon dearly.  The task I have in mind could be aided well by your ability to, shall we say, 'project reality'.  I'm sure you find such an ability to be useful in many regards, and it will be no less so for the task I have in mind."*

Changing his focus to Cassandra, he continues,

* "My understanding is that you are quite new to the city of Silverymoon, so let me offer you an official welcome to our fine city.  I've spoken to a few people in Waterdeep who informed me of your skills and news of your recent help in Sundabar has also reached my ears.  I've solicited your help on the hope that you will support the confederation simple because of the beliefs it supports.  Here in the north we are engaged in a project trying to create a place where all different races can live together in a free society without fear.  We've done much to work toward this goal, but our cause is struggling at this time and it is my hope that you would dedicate yourself to helping our cause."*

Lastly, he turns to Jonas.

* "And you Jonas Visage, you do still use that name sometimes I presume?...you have helped Silverymoon before and I hope you will be willing to do so again.  Your skills at as an informant helped Alustriel several times and in this time such skills are as important as ever."*

The old mage visibly saddens at the mention of Alustriel, but quickly recovers as he turns his attention to the group.

*"I can tell you more about what I need, but before that I like to know how you feel about this so far.  No need selling you a never going to drink after all." *

The mage finally takes a seat as he patiently waits for those gathered in the room to respond.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

*"...'Stability'...'Safety'...These are things that any tyrant will say she wishes to promote, and maybe she does...but what she truly wants is mainly personal power.  I, for one, have no intention of agreeing to anything until I hear specific details that satisfy me."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 26, 2005)

*"You are correct in my estimation of this city, Hornblade" *replies Corund.  *"I find myself unable to do anything but apply my particular talents; I make no promises regarding methodologies, executions, strategems, or other activities until all facts are laid out for scrutiny.  I am aware that what is asked of Those Who Harp may not converge upon any agreement with what I myself am willing to enact, though we seek the same ends.  In this the fair lass and I may see somewhat eye to eye."*

He temples his fingers together.  *"I hope you have a honey-tongued diplomat; dwarves are terrible to reason with"* he adds.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2005)

Jonas listens to the others' tentative expressions; full of warnings and provisos and quid pro quos. He chuckles and gives the High Mage a smiling salute.

*"Jonas is still as good as any other, High Mage,"* he says jovially. *"Better than most, in fact. It's good to be back, even under these circumstances."* His voice dips a bit at the end of that sentence, allowing some sorrow to show through. 

*"That aside though, I remain at the service of Silverymoon and its people. I wouldn't worry too much about tongues of honey with dwarves though. As long as we observe their traditions, and can prove to them that Citadel Adbar is better off in the League than without, we should be fine."*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 27, 2005)

The High Mage actually begins to chuckle at the first two responses, revealing a lighter side of his attitude.  He is thankful that Jonas is still willing to help, but he turns to all of them to give an explanation.

*"Haha...Oh my...I can see that you two won't be hoodwinked into anything.  Once again, I can't deny that such skepticism is warranted.  I've no real choice in the matter, so I'll just tell you what I need and well see what you think from there.

King Harbromm of Citadel Adbar departed from a council meeting two months past in an angry mood, presumably cutting ties with the League of Silver Marches.  Since that time he has refused any trade with Silverymoon and even some of the other northern cities.  The problem we now face is one the confederation brought upon itself, for once Citadel Adbar joined us and became our primary source of equipment and building materials, we ended many preexisting trade agreements-trade agreements that we have not be successful in recovering since Citadel Adbar left us.

To make matters worse, Citadel Adbar was supplying many of the troops who made patrols in the eastern part of the Silver Marches and these troops have now vacated the area, leaving the duty to poorly supplied men and women of Silverymoon, Sundabar, and Citadel Felbar.  Travel has become dangerous and merchants hardly dare to move goods across the land at this point as many of our old foes have sensed our weakness and decided to rear their heads.  Orcs, Giants, Drow, and bandits are just a few of the problems we face.  

To summarize, the confederation became too dependent on Citadel Adbar and the withdrawal of their support has left us in a hard situation.  I, along with some others, believe that the best immediate solution is to bring Citadel Adbar back into the confederation.  If you agree, I would send you to Citadel Adbar to convince Harbromm that his interests are best suited by returning to the confederation.  Harbromm is willing to accept a delegation from Silverymoon, but being the stubborn and controlling dwarf he is, he demands that such a delegation travel from Silverymoon to Citadel Adbar in a traditional manner.  Such a trip will be more than dangerous in these times, which is why I've gathered you here.  If you are willing, I would send the three of you to the Citadel to undertake this task."*

Upon finishing his monlogue, Taern Hornblade looks at each of you very intently, clearly not only awaiting a response, but also trying to judge your reaction to his request.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

*"I don't see why you have to force him to rejoin your confederation if he doesn't want to, although admittedly, he is being silly to restrict trade--that hurts his people as well as everyone else, as trade to nearer locations that need your goods is cheap and profittable.  I would be willing to go ask him to lower restrictions on trade with you again, but I don't agree that he should be forced to join a group in which his people wish no part...that is, unless they'd rather be in the alliance.  Is it just the leader, or do the dwarves want to stay out too?"*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 27, 2005)

Turning toward Cassandra he replies,

_*"I don't expect you to force him into the agreement.  I'm asking you to go there and try to convince him.  It's a simple fact that all of the north was worse off before the League of Silver Marches was formed and now that Harbromm has left, everyone in the north has been hurt by it-including his own people.  I don't know how his people feel about this, though I would guess that loyalty to Harbromm will override reason, but you can judge for yourself when you get there if you accept the job."*_

OOC Rystil:[sblock]What region is your knowledge local for?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

*"Well...when I make my move to convince someone of something, it bears striking resemblance to forcing...so..."

"As to walking there: that's just silly.  Why would he have a problem with Teleporting?  I suppose if you must maintain decorum, you should send look-alikes along walking while the real delegates teleport in."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2005)

Jonas laughs in spite of himself and says to Cassandra, *"At the risk of offending, for someone so distrusting of wizards, you certainly do -think- like a wizard sometimes! Expending all that energy and effort to teleport and use lookalikes when simply walking would be far more efficient...and pleasant, I might add."* He subsides to a chuckle and waves a hand airily.

*"Sunlight shining through the green of a forest canopy. The gentle rippling of a mountain stream. The silver gleam of moonshine off the glaives of an advancing orc vanguard..." * He sighs and leans his head to one side.

*"Anyway, one good rule of the honey-tonged diplomat is this. Give where it doesn't hurt. A brisk walk to Adbar won't kill us...and it will win us goodwill we can use later in negotiations. So! What say you two?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

*"Well, if the roads are unsafe, then we aren't giving where it doesn't hurt...Is there any reason to senselessly risk our lives?  If I decide to come along and there is an attack, then there's no reason not to quickly teleport away rather than fight...Unless someone on one of the two ends is trying to trick us into fighting something that they know is there on the road and they aren't telling..."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

*"And I thought I was paranoid,"* Jonas quips. He looks at the shadowy wizard.

*"What of you? What concerns do you have about all this?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

> "And I thought I was paranoid,"




*"All things have a reason, and what other reason could there be for such a ridiculous request?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

Jonas shrugs. *"I'm inclined to believe our potential employer. Dwarves are notorious for their love of tradition...and more telling is this. This dwarf doesn't WANT to negotiate. He's intentionally setting up barriers, to try to make sure no one will want to follow them. Then, if we cheat, he has an excuse not to listen to us. Convenient, no? But encouraging perhaps. It may be that he's so intent on keeping us away because he knows if we DO get to him, there will be compelling reasons for him to do as we ask."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Tradition for the sake of tradition is preposterous.  That is how a culture grows stagnant and dies, when people become unable to question something foolish just because it is called 'tradition' and someone did it before.  It is also entirely arbitrary to call something as silly and trivial as walking a tradition.  At that point, you can call it a tradition to sleep and then say that an elf has ruined your traditions by virtue of not sleeping and can't be the ambassador."

"Besides, I'm not as willing to dismiss the possibility of foul play on the part of people of authority--I have discovered that authority figures resent people like us, people who are talented but outside of their circle of control...They will throw us to our deaths with no remorse if it is to their advantage and consider it an added bonus if it eliminates the free radical in the process...Care to take a bet as to whether you will be assaulted on the road if you agree to this foolishness?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

*"My lady, of COURSE we'll be assaulted!"* Jonas sighs and shakes his head. *"The roads are beset with foes. If the journey was -safe- they wouldn't need -us-. Now, that doesn't mean we won't get there. I'm more than confident in our collective ability to best a bagful of brigands. But speaking from some experience, 'cheating' this dwarf is a bad idea if we want him to listen to us. Dwarves have no patience for that sort of thing."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Well if you agree, then why, do you suppose, were we not told that being assaulted was in the job description?  You'll notice that we were not hired as bodyguards for diplomats--we were hired as diplomats.  A blatant attempt at misleading us?  If so, not a very good one, as nobody seems to be fooled."

"Also, if it is clear that we will be assaulted, then this foolishness on the dwarf's part is also malicious, with the clear intent to kill or injure us if possible.  Unfortunately, like this so-called 'tradition', most traditions are either foolish, harmful, or both..."*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *"...Care to take a bet as to whether you will be assaulted on the road if you agree to this foolishness?"*




After listening to the discussion for a few minutes, Taern jumps back in at this remark.

* "Oh, I would be willing to bet that you'll be attacked several times if you decided to journey to Citadel Adbar.  As a matter of fact, that's why I recruited you, because I needed to find people who had a good chance of making the journey.  Your idea of sending "look-alikes" across the land while you travel won't work for this very reason.  Any such group would be likely to die, thus defeating the purpose of the plan.  I won't pretend that this journey will be without great danger, but once again, that's why I gathered capable individuals to undertake it.

Jonas seems to have the right of Harbromm's schemes though, as far as I can tell.  My guess is that Harbromm restricted the means by which we can reach him simply to keep us from doing so, and to manufacture a reason to turn away would be delegates who don't comply. This is childish in the extreme, but it seems necessary as far as I can tell." *

Turning to the man who has not yet addressed the issue he continues.

* "I would like to hear what Corund has to say on the topic though, as he has clearly taken some time to think before sharing his opinion."*

OOC Rystil:
[sblock]Could you please make Knowledge (Religion) and a Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) checks for me?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

(OOC:[SBLOCK]
I got 28 on Religion and a lowly 15 on N&R.  

I do hope Cassandra isn't being too problematic here, but she is a Paladin, so she has a Code of Conduct to uphold for the cause of freedom and anti-traditionalism 
[/SBLOCK])


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Well then why don't we beat his idiocy at its own game.  Tell me exactly the words he used to describe his requirement."*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *"Well then why don't we beat his idiocy at its own game.  Tell me exactly the words he used to describe his requirement."*




_*Well I’m afraid I don’t have a statement more specific than the one I gave before.  Harbromm has said that he will accept a delegation, but only if it arrives at Citadel Adbar in a “traditional manner,” which by any sensible interpretation would mean physical travel.  We want to convince Harbromm that it is in everyone’s best interest to return to the confederation and I highly doubt he will be receptive to someone finding a way to turn his words on him.  As a matter of fact, I will allow no such thing from a delegation, as it is more likely to anger him than anything. *_

Rystil Knowledge Checks:[sblock]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I got 28 on Religion and a lowly 15 on N&R.




From the religion check, Cassandra calls to mind quite easily the fact that Silverymoon has always been regarded highly by Sune, as it is one of the few cities that truly promote the flourishing of arts, music, and the like.  Tangentially (and not from the check), it is easy to see that the current state of the city is nothing like this, but instead full of dour moods and lacking spirit.  She can draw whatever conclusions she wants, but most people would conclude that the failing of the league is a large source of this problem.

From her Nobility and Royalty check, she knows that the type of government embraced by the league of silver marches is one of the more “free” of the realms.  People have the right to have their opinions heard, and the confederation’s governing processes are more democratic in nature (thus they do a better job, even if not ideal, of promoting liberty) than most.  Any socially enlightened notions of freedom and liberty were mostly absent from the area before Alustriel’s project.

Check OOC thread for more.[/sblock]


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

*"It is gratifying to hear that my companions on the road evince qualities dear to my heart."* the preternaturally silent Corund comments.  *"I have been known to enjoy a journey or two, and unlike many a fusty old fossil, present company excepted "* he spares a nod for the High Mage, *"prefer a good night in the woods.  A love of nature is often an indicator of the secret heart of a man.  And "* he looks at Cassandra,* " a healthy distrust of authority is commendable, were one to avoid sinking into a morrass of paranoia, or the avoidable hypocrisy of becoming unbelievably rigid in the denial of others mores, statutes, traditions, and customs."

"I will undertake this jaunt, Hornblade, as directed by this Dwarf.   I am certain that it will pose some hidden difficulties, but then, it if did not, you could as well have hired some jongleurs off a stage and had them caper and juggle along the road in motley."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Excellent.  Then arrive at Citadel Adbar traditionally the delegation may, after teleporting a few hours out and walking the remaining distance traditionally,"* Cassandra replies, ignoring more insults from the shadowy wizard.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

*"I don't think so, Cassandra,"* Jonas says, and he sounds a bit disappointed. *"There's entirely too much riding on this to twist words like some ill-tempered djinn. I'll not betray Silverymoon, or the League, nor see them betrayed, just because you have authority issues. You need to decide, now, if you can abide by the assignment's rules as given. You don't have to agree with those rules, nor like them, but for the sake of every man, woman and child in the free cities of the North you must follow them. Else the High Mage would be right not to ask you to go at all. And that would be a tragedy indeed."*

He smiles encouragingly. *"Sometimes sacrifices must be made, my dear, for the greater good."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

*"I concur with Jonas." *The wizard tightens his mouth in agreement. *"To childishly spite the Dwarf gives him a branch to beat us with when we arrive.  I find myself agreeing to take this trip step by step from the very floor we stand upon to the gates of Adbar itself, if only because of the neccessity of gaining the Marches the opportunity to return a wayward, and similarly childish, member.  As always, I am ready to leave at the instant, so I oblige that those who find themselves qualified to depart, do so now; those whose sensibilities require them to find employment for different purposes should speak aloud, lest they be wrongfully included."*

Looking at the High Mage with white eyes, he adds *"Unless the High Mage has anything he wishes to add, to aid the journey?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Well, unless the dwarf seeks to ambush any delegates and kill them himself, surely he can't protest to walking all the way but Teleporting back for the night each night and Teleporting back in the morning to where they stopped?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2005)

Jonas just stares at Cassandra, aghast, for a moment, then breaks into an infectious peal of laughter.

*"If you do, lady, you will be leaving me behind. I for one enjoy nights in the wild, and I have more than adequate means to make sure we rest safely and comfortably. To be honest, I almost hope he does send forces to ambush us. If he does, we can throw that dishonor in his face before the whole Great Hall. An easy win for us."*

*"But I doubt he is that foolish."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

*"He may be, Jonas"* comments Corund.* "If he is truly in a fit of pique, then his dwarven nature will allow him to provide for such behavior for decades to come." *The mage quietly adjusts his seat before proceeding. *"I am still of the opinion that doing as asked with no duplicity will give us added weight before any dwarves at Adbar, despite obstacles fair and crooked.  It is stoicism, it is dwarvish."*

The wizard unwinds his legs with a bit of a stretch. *"But we must travel mostly at night."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"You call it duplicity, but it isn't.  You can't be a strict constructionist on the sense of 'traditional' or else you'll run into problems.  If you follow strictly, you can't travel at night because 'traditionally' they travel during the day, you can't change shapes or use flight magic because traditionally dwarves travel on their own two legs, you can't cast magic because dwarves traditionally rely on martial skill alone.  You can't just say you are going to follow 'exactly what is asked' because he wasn't specific and there will always be room for him to complain."

"Oh, and I don't travel at night--I'm a human, you see, and we can't see in the dark.  I'm sure you'd agree that travelling at night with a big light is worse than travelling during the day."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Enough!"* cries Corund. *"I'll not quibble words with you when you bandy and pout so.  A simple objection would have sufficed.  I erred in assuming that your level of talent included overcoming elementary obstacles such as darkness without using mundane means.  Evidently, I was mistaken.  Sir*".  Corund addresses Jonas.  *"Have you a means to overcome darkness, or are you also limited to waving about torches, and such?  I am rather more hopeful in your case, since you seem to demonstrate a sufficient pool of common sense."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

*"When I bandy and pout so?  I'm not the one who has yet to fail to include an insult to my fellows every time I open my mouth.  Why don't you try being civil for a change and see if we can discuss things instead of making snide remarks and being dismissive?"*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

Corund simply temples his fingers together, waiting for an answer from Jonas regarding his night seeing capabilities.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2005)

*"Peace!"* Jonas cried, spreading his hands. *"Both of you, peace! If we can't close ranks between ourselves, we have a poor chance of  mending ties with a recalcitrant dwarf!"*

He waits just a moment, then continues. *"We are all beings of some personal power, and seem to be used to working alone and having our own preferences catered to. I think we're all worthy of each other's respect."*

He looks at the shade wizard, *"Cassandra's right in that you've been more condescending and hostile in expressing your opinions than was strictly necessary."*

He turns his gaze to Cassandra, *"But he has a good point in saying that it's unlikely that a person of your obvious power would be dearly inconvenienced by such a trivial thing as an absence of light. Wheras moving in daylight would, if I'm not mistaken, cost him dearly."*

Finally he settles back. *"For my sake, I can operate by day or night, so I represent a neutral party. Now...can we come to an agreement, based  on greatest need?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"I can't target my powers if I can't see.  If I can't target my powers, all I can do is sit there.  Thus, unfortunately, I am quite inconvenienced by the dark.  However, normally this wouldn't be a problem, if not for the dwarf and his idiot traditions.  If you travelled at night without me, for instance, I could wait in Silverymoon and Teleport in with light when I am needed, thus avoiding the problem that light presents...I'm sure he's weakened during the day or something, but if he can use his magic, then he's better off than I would be at night without any light."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2005)

Jonas looks nonplussed. *"Well. What if a means for you to see in the dark was provided for you? Would that quiet your objection?"*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

Corund clears his throat. *"Jonas, the color of my language was merely to apply the needle of inquiry to each of you.  The same can be said of my earlier performance as auburn-haired Phinneas.  I find that it is easier to test the mettle of an individual when they are under some duress.  We have reached the point where continued application of of that tactic is no longer effacious. My opinions remain the same, however"*

The wizard unfolds his hands and stands up. *"I prefer"* he continues, pacing the length of the room, *"to go by night, but am not limited to it.  If, as Jonas suggests, you can find a way to do so, that would be most excellent.  I would also prefer to leave this very instant.  I do not prefer to argue about whether imploring Adbar to return to the fold is the right thing to do.  We have been asked to do so; accordingly, we need only accept or reject the proposal as we are individually inclined."*

He stops and looks each of the other two in the eye. *"You would, as my traveling companions, benefit from my ability to protect you as we make our way, but I would leave diplomatic duties to either of you.  My inclinations lie along other routes, which may continue to be employed upon reaching Citadel Adbar, if need be.  Please respond so as to be unequivocal about your intentions as of this moment."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"Well, especially considering that two of the main threats here are orcs and drow, I would say that you'd be better off trying to find a means for him to travel during the day in the shade.  Besides, if we have to walk, daylight is just so much more beautiful."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

*"I would endure, if I must."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2005)

Jonas taps his lip, just below his nose, his face is a study in deep thought.

*"Perhaps a compromise? Half in day, half in night? Everyone equally miserable?"* He chuckles, and looks over at Corund.* "Or maybe there's a way to mitigate your...condition. An object ensorcelled to radiate magical darkness, perhaps?"*

He rises to his feet.* "In any event, I agree we should leave as soon as possible. I've only a few matters to see to here in the city. I suggest we meet at the north gate in...about fifteen minutes, say?"*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 29, 2005)

Once again the High Mage has relaxed himself to hear what the three of you have to say, but he eventually adds to the conversation.

_* "Well there’s no doubt this group has its fair share of spirit!  I feel ashamed that I can not provide a better explanation of what Harbromm wants.  The gods alone know how much time I've spent trying to figure out the way that dwarf thinks, but I'm afraid we'll have to make due with what we have.  He wants an envoy to physically travel from Silverymoon to his Citadel and beyond that things are unclear.  

One thing that does seem obvious to me is that Harbromm is looking for reasons to ignore our delegations, and we will be best served by erring on the side of caution in this situation.  *_

Turning his attention directly to Cassandra he continues and for the first time, a hint of frustration appears in his voice.

_* "And I must say that I'm surprised by your attitude in this situation.  A follower of Sune is what I was told by my friends in Waterdeep, and a champion of freedom by those in Sundabar who you freed from enslavement by the drow.  Yet here you stand in Silverymoon, a city most recognized for these two things: our culture and love of the arts, and our relatively enlightened view of society that promotes personal freedom and fights against oppression.  

Now this city, and the Silver Marches altogether, risk losing these virtues because a dwarven king, angry that he was not given absolute power over the confederation upon Alustriel's death, decided to leave us in a fit of rage.  Old enemies rise up to face the north, and if the League does not survive, war will no doubt return this land to it's former state.  Tell me, what freedom will the people of this land have then?  What prayer will you make to Sune then to explain that the gem of the north has become nothing more than a pale stone, and partly because you weren't wiling to help it survive?  If you truly cannot see the good of restoring our common defenses and promoting the welfare of the Silver Marches, then perhaps I did a poor job of judging you.  Just to show you how strongly I believe in freedom, I will remind you that you are under no compulsion to listen to me further and if you don't think this task is worthwhile, you need not undertake it.

Since it does seem that you're taking part in the planing, I'll hope that you are on board with the others and I'll move forward." *_

The High Mage visibly calms himself and its clear that he was more aggressive in his speech than he originally planed.  When he is calm again he pulls out a map and begins to speak again, but his words are clearly meant only for those who are willing to undertake his task.

_* "Before you leave, there are two more things I can tell you about this trip.  First is the simple fact that several paths lead to the Citadel, and you can choose which one you prefer.  The most simple would be to follow the trade roads east through Silverymoon Pass to Sundabar.  From there you can head east till you reach the fork, as it is called, where the Adbar road will lead you north to the Citadel.  This path would probably be the least dangerous, but would take the greatest amount of time.

A second option would be to take this same route, but to head straight north after reaching Sundabar, following the dead orc pass through the Rauvin Mountains.  This path will be more dangerous, but would most likely be the fastest way to reach the Citadel.

The most dangerous option, but one that would favor you if you do wish to travel in the dark, would be to head north to Felbar and use the underground caravan route to reach the Citadel.  Traveling this path would be faster than the normal roads, but not as fast as dead orc pass.  Truly though, the underground has been especially dangerous since the patrols from Adbar stopped going much further than their own gates, and I'm afraid of what troubles might lie that way."*_

Taern rolls up the map, which has all three possible routes outlined, and sets it on the table in front of the three of you.

_* "The second thing I wanted to tell you before we part company regards the bandits that have been attacking of late.  Several reports from merchants who have survived or guards who have tried to chase the bandits, have given suspiciously similar descriptions of them.  We don't know enough at the moment, but it may be the case that part of an organized group, something rare for the north indeed if it is very large in scope.  

If you are attacked by bandits and have the good fortune of capturing one of them without killing him, it would be good to try to find out any information on the situation.  There may be nothing to this after all, but if you have the chance, it wouldn't hurt to into it.  Now, have you any more questions?"*_


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Jonas taps his lip, just below his nose, his face is a study in deep thought.
> 
> *"Perhaps a compromise? Half in day, half in night? Everyone equally miserable?"* He chuckles, and looks over at Corund.* "Or maybe there's a way to mitigate your...condition. An object ensorcelled to radiate magical darkness, perhaps?"*




Corund raises his hand. *"Thank you for your consideration, Jonas, but I shall be capable of making the trip, even in daylight.  If Cassandra can manage night travel, fine, but otherwise do not give it another thought."*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> He rises to his feet.* "In any event, I agree we should leave as soon as possible. I've only a few matters to see to here in the city. I suggest we meet at the north gate in...about fifteen minutes, say?"*




The wizard, already on his feet, offers his hand to the shapeshifter.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

After the High Mage has spoken, Corund bows to Cassandra.  *"You will forgive my rudeness, as I have already explained. I hope that you consider what the needs of Silverymoon are, and how you can find yourself meeting them.  I suspect that Jonas and I will not need to wait long for you at the North Gate."*  As he speaks, the shadows loom out of the walls, creep from under the table and chairs, and wrap themselves around him.  It becomes harder and harder to see the wizard, until in a brief moment, he disappears completely.  His voice echoes around the room.

*"We can discuss the route as we walk."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2005)

Jonas gives Corund's hand a shake, then scoops the rolled up map up with a nod to the High Mage.
*
"Thank you for your patience, High Mage. We won't let you down."*

With that, he starts to leave, heading for the northern gate of the city.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"Hmm...well, in that case, I shall decline appointment as your emissary.  Good day."*

*And she walks out of the chambre slowly, waiting to see what will happen to her on the way out.*

*Assuming the High Mage doesn't try anything, she is soon lost in the crowd...*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*Shortly thereafter, by the time the others reach the northern gate, they find that Cassandra is already there.*

*"Beautiful day for a journey, don't you think?"* she asks wryly, *"You know, I think that a trip to Citadel Adbar would be just wonderful this time of year.  You two headed that way too?"*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

A rueful laugh.  *"I see that you have found your way to serve!"*.  Seemingly from nowhere the wizard steps out of the shadows of a building.  He looks relaxed, almost eager to be off.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"Serve?  Nope.  But I'll tag along with you two if you want some company.  You may not be surprised to know, given that you were doing something similar, that more or less everything I said and did in there was a test of character, though for Taern more than you two.  I wanted to see if he could put up with scepticism, cynicism, and rejection without resorting to force.  True tyrants cannot."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

*"I think company would be pleasant, given the nature of the journey."* Corund muses.  *"Taern, though we disagree at times, is a true champion for good. Harbromm will strike you as more of a tyrant, I should think."*  Corund casts an eye about the area for Jonas.  The gate is not quite as busy as one might expect for the hour, possibly due to the increased travel risks in the Marches.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"He doesn't sound quite so much like a tyrant as he does a complete moron.  I suppose by virtue of not accepting an official position, I can't get Silverymoon in trouble if I say it, not that I probably will.  I can be very diplomatic if I put my mind to it...it is actually more upsetting to be contrary like I was back there."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 29, 2005)

A stout dwarf waddles over, stroking his rich red beard.

*"No moron be Harbromm...an' no tyrant either,"* the dwarf says amiably in a thick Dwarvish brogue. *"Dwarves respect an' obey only a strong king. Mayhap it seems a bit stern an' regimented tae you...but dwarves take comfort in that. In return, it means Harbromm'll do what he thinks is best for him and the Citadel, no matter what. Findin' out why he b'lieves that cuttin' ties wi' Silverymoon is best for him an' his is one of the tasks before us."*

He winks. *"Yeh can call me Jonas if'n yeh like. Shall we be off?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"Hmm...his reasons.  It seems to me that he's just being petulant, but he also might be under demonic possession, I suppose, or just extremely deluded."*


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

The wizard looks bemusededly over at the arriving 'dwarf', in particular the beard.  *"That color looks familiar.  It must be popular this year."*

As the three begin to depart, walking through the gate, past the guards, and north past the killing ground before the walls, he continues to speak.  *"The possibility that Harbromm may be under mystical influences should be considered, but if true, trying to make such assessement definitive, and effecting a solution, may be tricky without involving the dwarves themselves.  I suggest that we ingratiate ourselves with what clergy are available to us when we arrive in Adbar."*

*"Have you given thought to which route you would prefer to take?" *he asks, looking askance at the other two.  Of course, they are all ready walking north, rather than east to Sundabar.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

*"I'd prefer to go through Sundabar, since they know me there, and it will be a safe place to rest, as opposed to the Underdark, where we can expect drow and no reprieve."*


----------



## gabrion (Oct 29, 2005)

Rystil said:
			
		

> *And she walks out of the chambre slowly, waiting to see what will happen to her on the way out.*




Of course Taern simple nods his head and waits for Cassandra to leave.  As the others prepare to leave as well, he says one last thing. 

* "Well it's sad to see that one go, but perhaps she will help the north in some other way.  She does seem to have a good spirit if nothing else.

I was afraid to say it while she was here, but there is actually one more thing you both might consider while taking on this task.  I did not choose the two of you, both experts at making things seem different than what they are, for no reason.  I want you to know that I'm trusting you will absolute judgment to carry out this task.  Some times even those of us on the side of good must resort to desperate measures, so remember that as you try to convince Harbromm.

I wouldn't have the details of such a plan, but something tells me that you, Jonas, could do quite a good job impersonating the old Dwarven King if it came to that.  No doubt you, Corund, could assist him in a grand illusion to help convince the dwarves of Adbar.  Of course these ideas are only to be considered if there is no other way, but know that you carry my authority and as such should do what is needed to restore the north.  Mystra be with you on your journey." *

[sblock=OOC]Sorry this is a little behind what's going on, but I need to make sure the two of you got that message.  I'll jump back in again when you all have decided which path you will be taking.  Keep in mind that all of the paths actually go east as they leave Silverymoon, but the path to Felbar turns north soon.  I tried to attach a map, but it didn't work for some reason.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2005)

Jonas shrugs his broad dwarfy shoulders.

*"I've no strong preference myself. Never been to Sundabar either. That way's fine by me."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2005)

*"I'd rather have a longer journey with less danger per day.  If we can work it that way, then my powers are at their peak.  So let's go to Sundabar and then east, avoiding the orcs and the drow."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2005)

Jonas nods amiably. 

*"I've no objection to that. And perhaps I can speed our way a bit. Can you ride, lady? If so, I can provide the horse, and we'll make excellent time. Harbromm can hardly complain about THAT." *

He grins, and assumes the form of a light warhorse, resplendent and white, though without saddle or tack.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

*"I can try to ride, though I am not trained in it.  I can also Fly at 8 miles an hour, which admittedly isn't so fast.  Can you turn into a Brass Dragon?  They fly really really fast!  Much faster than a horse can walk."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2005)

"*Haven't quite mastered the trick of dragons yet, alas,"* Jonas laments.* "They're much trickier than their mere forms suggest. Besides, we should probably stick to the ground."*

Oddly enough, he doesn't turn back into a humanoid form! Rather, the horse speaks perfect common.
*
"I know some faster shapes, but if you're new to riding, let's stick with the horse for now. You'll have it easier than most beginners, since I'm...you know...sentient."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

*"If you'd rather go faster, give me ten minutes and I can be a grandmaster of horsemanship, or any other topic for that matter."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2005)

Jonas snorted with mirth and bobbed his equine head.

*"Show off,"* he quipped with good humor. *"But by all means, if you wish. I promise not to buck you off though."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2005)

*"Well, in that case, it isn't worth the strain of mastering horsemanship.  It taxes the mind, you know?  Shall we be off?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2005)

Jonas kneels down to help Cassandra climb aboard, then nods and bugles, *"We're off!"*

(probably ready for the Next Significant Event )


----------



## gabrion (Nov 3, 2005)

The road to Sundabar stretches out in front of Jonas and Cassandra as they begin their journey.  Them map given to them by th High Mage gives a good indication of the path they must follow (and the road is clearly marked).  It appears that the boosted speed of Cassandra's new form will get them to Sundabar sometime in the evening of the next day (assuming a full night's rest).

The north is cold his time of year, midway through the month of nightal (or the drawing down as most call it), and the beautiful snow-covered landscape is so calm and serene it's almost hard to believe that the silver marches could be in danger.  A few hours into their journey though, Cassandra and Jonas see a plume of smoke rising agains the sky ahead of them.  If they approach it (ie continue up the road), they see the remnants of a farmhouse that has been recently burned to the ground.

[sblock=Spot Check DC 20]
The ruins of the farmhouse sit just back off the north side of the road and just behind it is a woodline.  It appears that another structure in the woods is still standing, but it's hard to tell what it is without moving closer.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]A few things...

You got done talking with Taern just past noon, so you can still get 8 hours of travel in (about 40 miles for a horse).
I'm assuming your "marching order" is Cassandra riding Jonas, so if this will be the default and you will need to call it out if you want to make a change.
If you have any ongoing magical (or psionic) effects that will be active for all of the journey (hereafter refered to as passive buffs), please list them in an sblock so I know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Permabuffs]
Contingency: If she's about to go under 55 HP (after temporary HP), she gains 110 temporary HP. 

Inertial Armour: +11 armour bonus to AC
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2005)

Long term buffs:

[sblock]Longstrider and Greater magic fang.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

*"Hmm...that's very gutsy of whoever burned that house down to choice a target so close to Silverymoon proper."*

(OOC: I just didn't roll, actually.  She managed to succeed when I did)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2005)

Jonas' nostrils flare and he tosses his head in an unconscious equine gesture of consternation.

*"I don't like this. Maybe you'd better get off. If we're attacked, I don't want to worry about you falling off when I change forms."*

As he kneels down to give Cassandra an easy dismount, he notices something and says in a low voice,* "There's another building, inside the treeline. I can't quite make out what it is."*

(spot check 38: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=181075)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

*Cassandra nods and dismounts.*

*"Yes, I saw it too."*

(OOC: Yikes--with a 38, you might have actually seen what it was  )


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2005)

*"Hmm...you're a magical sort. You could be mistaken for a wizard...with..."*

The grand white steed stains black, and crumples down into a shapeless pile of ebony that almost immediately sprouts feathers and a pair of spindly legs...then springs into the air on a pair of hastily-formed wings. Cassandra finds a raven perched on her shoulder, preening and cawping.

*"...a familiar,"* it finishes in a croaking voice. *"Now lets see what all this trouble is about."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

*"Curiosity killed the Tressym, you know?"* Cassandra sighs, *"Come on, let's go."*


----------



## gabrion (Nov 7, 2005)

Jonas and Cassandra are both paying close attention to there surroundings, so the partially hidden lean-to in the woods behind the house does not escape their notice.  Jonas, with especially keen eyes, can see that the small structure in the woods is about 4 feet tall and made of gathered wood from the remains of the house covered with anything from leafy branches to animal skins.  She is quite sure that it moved a bit when her and Cassandra began to walk toward it, but she can't see if anyone is inside and it could just be the wind (though unlikely with the cover from the trees).

As the two of you depart from the road and walk toward the house (which is about 40 ft. off the road), you notice more details of the scene.  The house is almost entirely burnt to the ground, but there are some remnants of personal affects within, such as a the few things in the house that were made of metal (a stove, some tools stored near the door, etc.).  It is also clear that another buildning next to the house (presumably a shed or very small barn), was also burned.  No bodies are present and you don't see any living creatures or people around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

*"Looks like either the people who lived here escaped the blaze, were captured and taken away, or were eaten."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2005)

*"That lean-to over there moved a bit as we came into view,"* Jonas whispers, ravenlike, into Cassandra's ear. *"I'll keep an eye on it. Lets go in closer and see if there's any more clues. Have you any divination skills that might help?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

*"I can gain the ability to feel hidden things that are nearby, but there aren't all too many divinations that are quick to use and would yield useful information in this situation."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2005)

*"CAW!"* Jonas acknowledges, then much more quietly admonishes, *"Then see what's to be seen in the house. I'll check the lean-to. Perhaps a survivor managed to hide away within!"*

With a flurry of feathers and wingbeats, Jonas was off towards the rude shelter, beady corvid eyes watching it warily as he approached.


----------



## gabrion (Nov 7, 2005)

Cassandra inspects the ruins of the house (Search 16), but there is very little to be seen.  Even the area once occupied by the small barn has little of interest, but Cassandra does notice one strange thing.  In the shed are the remains of a horse drawn single plow and some of the mettle buckles of a horse harness, but similar to the lack of bodies in the house, there are no remains of any animals so far as she can tell.

Jonas carfully walks toward the lean-to and when she arrives there, her suspicions are proved to be correct.  A young man (he looks to be about 16 years old), is sitting in the structure with a relatively nice longbow in his hands.  When he sees the bird approach he seem unsure what to do, but speaks to it.  

* "I saw you come off the road over there.  I got no idea how horses can turn into birds and talk and what not, but you best not be here lookin for trouble.  I've had enough of that already and I won't think twice about shootin you."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

(OOC: Can Cassandra hear this so she can claim that Jonas is her grimalkin familiar?  Grimalkins are those magical beasts from MM2 that can shift shapes to different animals.)


----------



## gabrion (Nov 7, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil]Make a listen check.  
[sblock=DC 10]You hear general sounds coming from the area Jonas is inspecting, letting you know that he's found someone there.[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 15]The voice of the speaker raises toward the end and you hear him say "I've had enough of that already and I won't think twice about shootin you."[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 20]You hear all of what the speaker says (see post above  ).[/sblock]

If you do hear enough to say what you wanted to about the familiar thing, just be sure to make your bluff roll along with your speech.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

*Oh, hello there, good sir.  Please, do not be alarmed--I am here to help.  It seems that you met my grimalkin familiar.  Grimalkins are very special creatures.  Their normal form is a blue-black cat, what they can transform into any other animal they like."*

(OOC: [SBLOCK]Listen--Dovie'andi se tovya sagain! Bluff--Meh, but it's funny because I got the same result on both
Diplomacy for good measure--crappy roll, good bonus though[/SBLOCK])


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2005)

The raven coughs, and abruptly sitting before the young boy is a black cat with bluish highlights to its fur.

*"Don't be afraid,"* Jonas implores. *"We're here to help. We definitely mean you no harm. Can you tell us what happened here? My name is Jonas, by the way."*

(Minor note - While Jonas can vary gender freely, he most often assumes forms with the same gender he was born in...a male. )


----------



## gabrion (Nov 9, 2005)

[sblock=Cassy and Jonas]The boy evaluates the two of you for a short second and then puts his bow aside, apparently deciding Cassandra is being sincere.  Hearing an offer for help he says,

*"Well Miss, if you really do want to help, I could surely use it.  As you can see, my old house has been burnt to the ground by a group of bandits.  They came in here a day and a half ago, while I was hunting, and when I returned the house and barn were burnt to the ground and my parents and sister were gone.

I saw smoke rising from this area and hurried home, but most of them were gone by the time I got back.  I was able to follow the last of the bandits from a distance for a little while though.  They traveled east, generally following the road, for about 5 miles, where they turned north into the woods.  I hunt this area a lot, so I didn't have too much trouble following them through the woods.  They seem to have a hideout a few miles back off the road and I can't be sure, but they may have my parents there.  Can you help me?"*

[sblock=OOC]Both of you can make sense motive checks.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

(OOC: Sense Motive = 33)


----------



## gabrion (Nov 9, 2005)

[sblock=Cassandra]The lad seems sincere enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

*"What sort of bandits were they?  Humans?  Orcs?  Drow?  Slavers too, eh?...They must be stopped."*


----------



## Keia (Nov 10, 2005)

[sblock=Gabrion] OOC: I though the first post you could describe my entrance.[/ooc]

Aseir Mostana, Male Human

_'At least this is the north country,'_ Aseir thought.  _'Finding someone in the southlands or even Waterdeep would be much, much more difficult.  Not that I mind the difficulty, it gives me more time to enjoy the sun and wind on my face.'_

Aseir had spent some time in flight already today.  Much like any other time, Aseir tends to flight in a standing position, thoroughly enjoying the feel of the wind on his face and body.  As he spotted the lean-to and he apparent quarry, Aesir slowed and made certain that his hood was covering much of his face and that his cloaks were at least presentable.

When he got to about seventy feet away, Aseir waited a moment or two so he did not startle any delicate negotiations.  Once they saw him he called out in common,  "Greeting and good wishes to those on the ground.  Might I have a word, should you have a moment or two?"

The man stood at about six feet tall, though he seemed slightly hunched over with shoulders slumped.  He wore a tan, hooded traveling cloak that covered much of his body and was several thin layers of cloth.  Clothes of tans and browns were apparent as were sandaled feet.  Skin that could be seen from the hands and bare portions of the feet was tanned to a deep bronze color.   A bronze-colored falchion hung on his belt and a bow of crystal (tiger-eye in appearance) and quiver were slung over his shoulder.


[sblock=Gabrion] Active Powers for the day: _Inertial Armor _ [+9 AC armor] 10 pts, _Dispelling Buffer _ 10 pts, _Overland flight_ 10 pts, Darkvision (permanent). Points remaining 140.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2005)

(Sense Motive: 19; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=184905)

Jonas' feline head bobs up and down in agreement.

*"Indeed! Once I know what I'm looking for, I can track them with ease!"*

With another confusing flurry of fur, he assumes the shape of a proud grey and white wolf and begins sniffing around the ground.

(survival roll for Tracking (gained as a bonus feat in wolf form) [1d20+18]=37; http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=184915, includes racial bonus of +4)


----------



## gabrion (Nov 13, 2005)

*"They were human raiders so far as I could tell.  If you're following their trail, I can show you were they travelled through the woods over here."*

With that the lad walks back to the edge of the treeline and follows it east for a short distance until he points out some obvious marks of a group moving through the area.  Jonas is easily able to see the trail (and presumably follow it).

As the three of them are standing there inspection the ground though, they see a cloaked individual flying toward them from the west, landing about 70 feet away, and calling out to them.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the delay, I've been way to busy of late.

Jonas easily catches the bandit's trail.  

Rystil and Shayuri, you can both read keia's sblock in her post to see exactly what you see/hear upon her arrival.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*"Hello there, sir--"* Cassandra calls up to Aseir, *"And who might you be?  By the way, I like your sword--very pretty!"*


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *"Hello there, sir--"* Cassandra calls up to Aseir, *"And who might you be?  By the way, I like your sword--very pretty!"*



Aseir floated down to a height of ten feet from the ground.  *"I am Aesir Mostana, my friend.  I have been asked to deliver a gift to a 'Cassandra' from some dwarves that were recently saved."*

*"I am pleased that you like my sword . . . thankfully, I have not had to use it often,"* Aesir replied.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*"Oh dear...I do not ask for payment for what I do, though I suppose I can accept a gift.  Thank you for delivering it all this way, Aseir--did they pay you first?  As I'm afraid I don't have anything to give you for your courier service."*


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Human*

*"Oh no, my lady, no payment is necessary for one such as I, a humble servant," * Aseir replied, waving the thought off with a wave of his hand.  *"I do apologize, as well, my lady, I did not mean to interrupt you - are you on another rescue mission, perhaps?*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*"Are you sure?  That's awfully generous of you, and you underestimate your own ability, it seems--most people I know who can manifest that sort of Overland Flight magic would consider it beneath them to be used as a courier like that--even I myself only mastered that power recently."

"As for another rescue mission, actually I am on one right now--we just started when we found out that this boy's family was kidnapped by bandits."*


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Human*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> *"Are you sure?  That's awfully generous of you, and you underestimate your own ability, it seems--most people I know who can manifest that sort of Overland Flight magic would consider it beneath them to be used as a courier like that--even I myself only mastered that power recently."*



Aseir held up his hand in mild protest, *"Truly, my lady, I am not one who beleives one's station is determined by the power he, or she, wields.  I have learned this in a most difficult fashion and carry it very much to heart now."*

Seeing that there had been no attack on him, Aseir floated down the remaining distance . . . hovering a foot off the ground as he regarded the duo.



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> *"As for another rescue mission, actually I am on one right now--we just started when we found out that this boy's family was kidnapped by bandits." *



*"Indeed!" *  Aseir replied, seeming most pleased.  He threw back his head a bit, most likely revealed the same dark bronze skin on his chin and cheeks as his hands and feet.  

*"If you are indeed Cassandra, and you do meet the description I was given, I should give you this item before discussing any other matters," * Aseir commented. * "I will admit to you that I have not tested the amulet in any way, being simply the courier."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*"And humble too!  Zerthimon teaches that the self must be subsumed to the path of the mind and service to the People, but I have still seen few of true talent who follow that catechism.  It is refreshing."

"Yes, I am truly Cassandra.  Oh, and what was the name of the dwarf who sent you?"*


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

OOC: Need to wait on the GM to check on names and such.  Also Knowledge: Planes 27 and Knowledge: Psionics 29 for information on Zerthimon.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

(OOC: I'm sure that those are enough to know that Zerthimon is the legendary hero of the githzerai who caused the split with the githyanki after fighting the illithids along with Gith)


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2005)

OOC: My Zerthimon knowledge comes from the discs of Zerthimon from the computer game Planescape: Torment (a classic game!).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

(OOC: Definitely a classic game!  And those discs had the basic story on them )


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2005)

Throughout the exchange, Jonas - The Wolf watched the newcomer and Cassandra with an almost comical canine expression of surprise perking his ears. Even so, he frequently glanced over his shoulder, impatient to begin tracking. When there was a break in the conversation, he called out, *"And I'm Jonas! I don't mean to be rude, but as Cassandra noted, we're hot on the trail of some bandits."*

He whuffed and shook his head then, and added, *"And to dramatically oversimplify, I'm not actually a wolf, hence the speech. I'm enough of one to scent a trail though. Cassandra, coming?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

*"On my way!"*


----------



## gabrion (Nov 14, 2005)

[sblock=keia]The name of the dwarf who sent you to find Cassy was Kandar Hoaraxe, cousin of Guldrum Hoaraxe (a prominent dwarf in Sundabar).  One of Kandar's daughters, Elima, was in the company rescued by Cassy, which is why he is sending the reward.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> *"And humble too!  Zerthimon teaches that the self must be subsumed to the path of the mind and service to the People, but I have still seen few of true talent who follow that catechism.  It is refreshing."*



*
"I am not familiar with those teachings, my lady, but though self-discovery I have come to the same conclusion,"  Aseir explained.



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		


			"Yes, I am truly Cassandra.  Oh, and what was the name of the dwarf who sent you?"
		
Click to expand...


**"I was charged by Kandar Hoaraxe to deliver this gift to you, though you most likely would know of his daughter Elima, whom, I am told, you rescued," * Aseir offered.  Aseir floated forward to Cassandra, offering her the package.  *"He mentioned something about the amulet . . . drow bane perhaps?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*"Drow bane, eh?  How very appropriate, considering how I beat up on some of those evil dark elves to rescue Elima.  Their resistance to magic doesn't do them any good against crystals from the Astral Plane, ah Aseir?"*


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*



			
				Jonas said:
			
		

> When there was a break in the conversation, he called out, *"And I'm Jonas! I don't mean to be rude, but as Cassandra noted, we're hot on the trail of some bandits."*



*"Of course you are," * Aseir agreed, a smile in his voice. * "Well met, Jonas, as you have heard my name already, I believe we have been properly introduced."*


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> *"Drow bane, eh?  How very appropriate, considering how I beat up on some of those evil dark elves to rescue Elima.  Their resistance to magic doesn't do them any good against crystals from the Astral Plane, ah Aseir?"*



*"I thought so as well, Cassandra," * Aseir replied in response to her comment on drowbane.  *"I would think not, considering such crystals are usually conjured."* 

Aseir paused for a moment, then offered, *"Are you actually asking another question, Cassandra?"*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*"Well, not really, anyway.  So, would you like to join us in taking down these bandits?"*


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> *"Well, not really, anyway.  So, would you like to join us in taking down these bandits?"*



*"I would consider it an honor, my lady, to work for a time with such honored personnages as yourself and Jonas,"* Aseir replied, delighted.  *"I have been told that I have a keen eye.  Perhaps that will be of some assistance to you in this task.  Lead the way and I shall follow."*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*"And we would be honoured to have you!  Please, let's follow Jonas."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2005)

Jonas offers a friendly 'wuff' and a few wags of his tail, then whirls about and starts following the trail that he's found, away from the farmhouse.


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*

Aseir followed behind Jonas and Cassandra, not wanting to disrupt the trail or scent that Jonas may be following.  He hovered as he followed, staying a foot or so off of the ground.  In that way, he would not sully the trail, in case they needed to backtrack.


----------



## gabrion (Nov 14, 2005)

The trail follows roughly the same contuers as the road, and some times it even follows close beside it (apparently the bandits didn't worry too much about being seen by travellers).  As the young boy told you, the bandits' trail turns north after about five miles, heading into the woods.  This part of the woods is not very dense at all, compared to what you've seen along the road thus far.

[sblock=OOC]Before ya'll go on futher, I was wondering what you did with the boy.  Did you just tell him to stay there?  Head into Silverymoon?  Come along?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

(OOC: Hmm...he should probably head to Silverymoon.  We didn't see anything dangerous on the way there, and it's pretty close and probably safe enough for the moment.)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2005)

(OOC - I was thinking he could probably wait near the house...perhaps in his hiding place. That way we bring the family back, and there he is. I don't think he'll get to Silverymoon before we effect their rescue. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

(OOC: How far did he say it was?  We only travelled a few hours from Silverymoon to here)


----------



## gabrion (Nov 15, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]You were only about 4 hours (20 miles as a horse travels) away from Silverymoon.  It is late afternoon moving into evening.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

(OOC: Right, and how far did he say the bandits were?)


----------



## gabrion (Nov 15, 2005)

[sblock=OOC]5 miles east along the road (which is where you are now presumably), and then north into the woods "a couple of miles."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

(OOC: Hmm...in that case, the amount of time he will be waiting for us if he just stays is about equivalent to the length of the journey to Silverymoon, so he might as well stay hidden where he is for the moment, assuming we plan on leaving them back at this place where they were already assaulted once)


----------



## gabrion (Nov 16, 2005)

[sblock=OOC] Then I assume you leave him near the ruins of his old house as you proceed? If so, then you can continue along.  I'll post what happens when you go into the woods, but if you want to do something else before going in to look for the bandits, just say so in your next post and we can fix it.[/sblock]

At the moment you have followed the path east for about 5 miles and are preparing to head north into the woods.  As stated above, this part of the woods isn't too dense, but it still slows you down a bit.  Jonas still has the scent of the bandits, but after heading north into the woods for two miles it seems they split up.  The stronger scent vears slightly to the east, while a slightly weaker scent continues straight north.  Strangly, Jonas notices that those who went to the northeast left no tracks on the ground.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

*"Hmm...no tracks.  Could be a Druid or Ranger or something, maybe.  Shall we go after the ones with the magic so that they don't surprise us later?"*


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*



			
				Cassandra said:
			
		

> *"Hmm...no tracks.  Could be a Druid or Ranger or something, maybe.  Shall we go after the ones with the magic so that they don't surprise us later?"*



*"Myself, I am not much of an outdoorsman, I am sorry to admit,"  * Aseir offered, as he hovered off the ground. * "I enjoy the great outdoors, but surviving in it . . . not my specialty.  Whatever you choose would be most welcome to me.

However, might I suggest the lesser of the two trails first . . . the stronger of the two trails will hopefully still remain when we return."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2005)

Jonas considers, then points out, *"The boy's parents are our priority. The scent is stronger going east...probably means more people going that way. Especially since that's the hidden trail."* He offers a canine grin, exposing a row of sharp teeth. *"The northward trail I think was meant to be followed. A decoy."*

As long as there's no protests, he veers a bit to the east to keep pace with the stronger scent with a mysterious lack of visible tracks


----------



## gabrion (Nov 17, 2005)

Assuming the group heads to the northeast, Jonas is able to follow the trail for a short distance, before it turns back north again (presumably running parallel to the unfollowed trail).  For the last half mile or so the trees have begun to thin, to the point where they no longer effectively happer your movement.  The land is not as flat as it was near the road, with an upward grade toward from left to right (as you are looking at the trail ahead of you).  

[sblock=OOC]I forgot to ask before, but what is the exact marching order?  I know Jonas is in front, but who is following him and who is bringing up the rear?  One of you can lay claim to either spot and we'll go with that.

Also, I need each of you to make a listen check and a spot check please.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2005)

*Aseir Mostana, Male Calimshan Windwalker*

OOC: Aseir is in the back of the group.  Listen of 24 and spot of 28


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

(OOC: Cassandra is in the middle, where it is safe.  Spot 20 and Listen 14)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2005)

Jonas trots at the head of the pack, periodically sniffing at the ground to keep the trail, even as his acute canine senses scan the terrain ahead for possible ambush.

(Spot 42, Listen 38...Yee! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=189819)


----------



## Keia (Dec 4, 2005)

OOC: Bumpitty Bump!


----------

